
Jobs at Google for Startups - funkie
I am on the search for jobs at Google Startups. Has anyone experience in that area? I can&#x27;t seem to find any vacancies on the job search of Google and on the website. Specifically, I am interested in the Launchpad Accelerator and Events. Any information is helpful.
======
throwaway13000
It means they want to contact you not the other way round!

Better yet, ask a recruiter at google.

~~~
funkie
Thanks for the quick feedback! I never thought of it that way. Have you
personal experience with that? Btw, I now contacted a recruiter and really
hope I get some additional information.

~~~
JSeymourATL
Doubtful you'll connect with a helpful recruiter @ Google.

Suggest reaching out their Global Head of Partnerships, Genna McKeel >

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gmckeel/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gmckeel/)

~~~
funkie
Thanks for the feedback! Me and Genna have contacts in common. I will contact
her. Hopefully, I get a response

